# CONFEDERATION CUP - FOOTBALL



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

SPAIN 0 - 2 USA!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTT

Germany could not get the ball in Spain's half during last european champioship and the USA score twice!!

Hats down lads, awesome result!!!!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just didn't believe the final result yesterday


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 25, 2009)

That was awesome indeed. I just hope Brazil doesn't underestimate South Africa as Spain has done with USA.


edit: All right, Brazil x USA in the finals!


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Tis a glorious day.


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 28, 2009)

and the US is winning 2-0 right now!!! 40 minutes in.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn, SA could have been there, and no-one can deny SA held their own against Brazil.

2-1 to USA at the moment.


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn. 2-2 now. Come guys, you can do it. Put in ADU!!! He's played well enough.

Ah poo. Brazil won 3-2. There's always next year? Sorry, it's what us Detroit Lions fans are used to saying...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 29, 2009)

US already beat us in volleyball, football (female), and who knows what else. Let us win something, dammit! They don't even care about _soccer_, for god's sake!


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 29, 2009)

And now we've taken Marta for our Women's Pro League... Damn she's good.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 29, 2009)

well 3-2 is pretty good....i still can't believe we shut out Spain! that was incredible!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 30, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> And now we've taken Marta for our Women's Pro League... Damn she's good.



I think she'd have a place in most men teams 

Curiously, Women's League is virtually nonexistant over here. It's impossible to make a living out of it.



ivancic1al said:


> well 3-2 is pretty good....i still can't believe we shut out Spain! that was incredible!



Well, it wouldn't be the first time if we lost. Btw, we've always had a hard time against USA for as long as I remember, save for that 3-0 in the very same CCup. I'm glad soccer for men isn't that popular over there


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Well, it wouldn't be the first time if we lost. Btw, we've always had a hard time against USA for as long as I remember, save for that 3-0 in the very same CCup.* I'm glad soccer for men isn't that popular over there*


 
ooohh... i am going to make myself some "un-happy friends here"..i am in a roll this morning!!! 

Yes, for some reasons which to this day still elude me, football, or soccer as it is more widely "known" in the land of the free, happens to be considered a women's game.

Why? well i guess it is well known that football is a man's game. A man padded from head to toe, with a helmet, playing a game where there are more breaks, time-outs, advert breaks and any other type of breaks than play-time.

i guess runing around for 90 minutes with only 20 minutes break at half-time is too lady-like and surely could not be done by men.

It is a shame "soccer" hasn't got a widest audience and / or a widest network coverage in the states as i do think that the USA would emerge as a greater threat to the established World football ranking than any African country has bee or will ever do.


----------



## DavyH (Jul 8, 2009)

Hardly a nonentity - even with fitba being an almost non sport for men, the USA is ranked what, 17th in the world?

Poor Spain. The All Blacks can't win the rugby world cup, South Africa can't win the cricket world cup, Spain can't win the football world cup or, apparently, the confederation cup. It's not a lack of big match temperament, it's a fucking jinx.

Brazil played like the Brazil of old: it doesn't matter how many goals the opposition score, just score a few more.


----------

